#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-20
<misterblu3> anyone here available to help me?
<shurke> hi
<shurke> i can set keyboard shortcuts for vol+ and vol-, but pressing them won't do a thing
<shurke> would that be a gnome-settings or budgie problem?
<ubuntu-budgie> anyone available to help?
<ubuntu-budgie> have a problem with gens
<shurke> nope!
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: budgie-desktop still FTBFS with meson 0.41.1 https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala36/+build/12762373
<jbicha> it did fix the simple-scan build
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, :(
<fossfreedom_> thanks for the info
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-21
<kalcso> Hey there, How can I change budgie panels color?
<sinpe> hi people! from uruguay here!
<sinpe> one question? How can I add desktop shortcuts in budgie?
<fossfreedom> hi sinpe
<fossfreedom> you can copy the .desktop file(s) from /usr/share/applications to ~/Desktop
<sinpe> Thank you fossfreedom!! that was really simple!!
<fossfreedom> yw
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-22
<jbicha> fossfreedom: #1970 gets further but budgie-desktop still doesn't build:
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325016433/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.budgie-desktop_10.3.1-2~ubuntu17.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Nate_> Hello, I am wondering if there is a non graphical installer
<Nate_> i have issues with the compatabillity of the install as it will not allow me to fully install. PCI errors
<jbicha> fossfreedom: budgie-desktop builds now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/budgie-desktop/10.3.1-2
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-23
<kalcso> I'd recently lose an important folder by using this: sudo -r, How can I recover back that files and folders?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: you are an officer and a gent with that meson+budgie-desktop push.  Thanks!
<kalcso> Why my grub doesn't load.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-24
<p7f> hi: anyone knows how to create empty files in ubuntu budgie? There is no Templates folder in home...
<p7f> i mean, create them from file manager instead of creating it from terminal
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-22
<superos> How do I set DNS nameservers?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-24
<cw_the_developer> What's up y'all
<cw_the_developer> what do I need to do to install this theme I got for HexChat and for Ubuntu Budgie...
<hmac> Howdy folks! Just installed Ubuntu Budgie for the first time today and I'm having a unique issue:
<hmac> My bus-powered USB Sound Card is randomly disconnecting and reconnecting.
<hmac> It's a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. Never had any issues with it on other flavors of Ubuntu
<hmac> And here's the weirdest thing: if I have the Sound Settings open in the control panel, it stays connected.
<hmac> Any ideas?
<hmac> I mean, besides keeping the Sound Settings open 24/7. lol
